

Ask HN: What host do you use for Python webdev? - d_mcgraw

I've looked around on the web and seen some wiki's listing all the python host etc., but I was wondering of those of you here that do Python webdev, what host do you use and why?
======
seasoup
Google App Engine. Until you've proven your business concept and scaled up,
this will abstract the server away so you don't need to worry about it.

~~~
d_mcgraw
I've looked at that and probably will do that for dev/testing. Is it worth it
to stay there and start paying after you've proven yourself or is that the
mark to move on?

~~~
seasoup
Good question. GAE isn't without problems of its own, but at first glance
looks good enough to scale to millions of users. I've never had a project that
has done that, but it seems the time to move on is when you run into issues
with it that you cannot overcome.

------
mshafrir
Webfaction - highly regarded, good support, lot of convenient features

~~~
rgacote
I have over two dozen clients running on WebFaction right now with excellent
results. Django and Plone mostly.

When I need more control over the environment, like caching or long-running
background processes, I go right to SliceHost or Linode (sometimes EC2).

